
Ask HN: Best python library for git? - dhruvkar
Trying to search for Python libraries to handle git functions. It&#x27;s a little hard to get relevant results for since there are a lot of python libraries using github&#x2F;gitlab, so asking the HN Crowd.<p>Two I&#x27;ve found:<p>- pygit<p>- gitpython<p>Either of these considered the standard? Any others I should know about?
======
svisser
[https://github.com/jelmer/dulwich](https://github.com/jelmer/dulwich)

~~~
dhruvkar
Thanks.

